# Euthanizing Fish



## quilting chick (Jul 12, 2006)

I hate to bring this topic up, but we have a mature gold gourami that's not just agressive....he's downright vicious. It wouldn't be right to trade him in at the LFS, knowing that he'll kill again. He doesn't kill to eat, he kills for the fun of it. What do you believe is the most humane way to put him down? 

Terri


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I take a bag or food storage container add water and put in the freezer.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Or u can give him his own nano tank. Requirements and maintenance are most minimal with gouramis.


----------



## quilting chick (Jul 12, 2006)

He's currently in my 10 gallon quarantine tank. I'm thinking of making it his permanent home, and buying another 10 gal. Just don't know where I would put it. Or that my DH would let me have another tank.

Terri


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

A nice "el natural " planted tank witha bunch of smaller vals for a gold gourami would be notbad ?..


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would never euthanize a fish that is aggressive, only for sever ill fish. Either give him to someone that can provide a tank for this fish only or provide one for him yourself.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> I would never euthanize a fish that is aggressive, only for sever ill fish.


I agree with statement.
If a fish is agreesive or undesirable, I will give him to the local LFS.


----------



## quilting chick (Jul 12, 2006)

The LFS won't take him. I knew this species had a tendency to get agressive, I just didn't ever imagine it would be this bad. And I just can't bring myself to off him. So....now my quarantine tank has been upgraded into a nice little planted tank for him to live out the rest of his days. My DH would flip if he knew how much money I just spent on this fish, but it's not like I went out and bought a rock of crack or anything. I've also never named my fish -- but this one now has a name, Sid, as in Sid Vicious.










Terri


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

quilting chick said:


> He's currently in my 10 gallon quarantine tank. I'm thinking of making it his permanent home, and buying another 10 gal. Just don't know where I would put it. Or that my DH would let me have another tank.
> 
> Terri


Keep the fish.

Get rid of DH.

Problem solved!!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow looks very nice.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> The LFS won't take him.


I am sorry to hear that.
Usually larger pet stores tend to not take in stray fish. Often the smaller LFS stores will.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Try looking for a local aquarium club. You might find a club member willing to take him.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I drop the fish down the garbage disposal, but I only do that to fish that are suffering from some sort of health problem that are going to die anyway. 

Fish that I don't want but can't find a home for I keep until they die naturally.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Am I dumb or...? What the heck is a DH?


----------



## Boz (Jun 1, 2006)

DH is 'net lingo for Dear Husband, DW is Dear Wife, DS=son, DD=daughter, etc. Sometimes for me, DH = ****Head, but that's another story.

You created a lovely little tank for your gourami. Glad you decided to spare his life. I agree with the poster that recommended checking out your local aquarium club. Someone there might be dying to have him! 

Best of luck with Sid.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

I put them in a very small container and drop a couple of ice cubes into it. Almost instant death. 

Doesn't mean that I'm heartless.


----------



## snowy (Jun 6, 2006)

quilting chick said:


> It wouldn't be right to trade him in at the LFS, knowing that he'll kill again. He doesn't kill to eat, he kills for the fun of it.


Don't be so sure, a move to a new enviroment will often result in a dramatic change in a fish's behaviour. Quite possibly it has become bored in its current home which is why it is so agressive to others, but if it were put in a tank full of other gold gouramis at a LFS I would bet that it would settle down significantly.

Surely there would be a LFS somewhere in your vicinity that would take it?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree with snowy...I had a 3 spot in my 60 gallon who took over the whole thing and he was the only fish you could see swimming in open water even though I had about 25 fish in there.....I put him in a new 20 high by himself for a few weeks and put some bolivian rams in the tank with him and now those three are the best of friends.

As far as keeping that gourami in that 10 gallon Id say thats pushing it for size as it will probably get to be about 4-5 inches long...but i spose if that is the only fish in there it shouldnt be too horrible a living.....


----------

